# Bad Choice???



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

I am nearly certain that my puppy's recent bouts of constant scratching/biting/itching were a result of chicken --- I recently made an abrupt switch from Orijen Large Breed Puppy to California Natural Lamb and Rice Puppy. BUT NOW I am worried that since the California Natural isn't designated specifically for Large Breed Puppies, I am doing my puppy a disservice??! Though the scratching/biting/itching has subsided majorly!! He is eating a little less than three cups a day of the California Natural. I tried to do a comparison of calories and protein and calcium between the two foods but with the way the %s are listed, I became very confused very fast. Any reaction/insight/advice?? Thank you.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

My Sofie cannot tolerate chicken.

I have her on Orijen Six Fresh Fish and she does well with that.

Jack has been on the same diet since 8 weeks and thrives.

Good luck.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

From what I've researched only Wellness Core, Orijen and TOTW have no chicken in their fish based kibble. Everything else, it seems does. The Wellness ratio of calcium/phosphorus is a bit high for a pup. Orijen is the best as far as that goes. 
You may want to think about feeding raw if your dog has chix sensitivities? Then you know exactly what goes in.
This time of year many dogs are scratching because of the season change. And if your pup is growing coat, that may be a reason as well. Are you giving salmon oil/vitamin E supplement?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

How old is your puppy?

If you are looking for a "Large Breed Puppy" food without chicken, one I know of is Solid Gold WolfCub. I'ts not grain free like Orijen though.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlFrom what I've researched only Wellness Core, Orijen and TOTW have no chicken in their fish based kibble. Everything else, it seems does. The Wellness ratio of calcium/phosphorus is a bit high for a pup.


its just as high in TOTW. unlike Wellness, Diamond chose not to make their consumers take note of that when feeding large breed pups.

no need for a grain free food for a pup unless there are problems w/ the grains. if so, then orijen fish has the same levels of calcium as their large breed puppy and should be fine.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i started california natural with dresden at 12 weeks, same formula, we switched to NB potato and fish for a while, but the price went way up so we are back to CN~ dresden is now 13 months old and doing very well on it, as is his sister...its nice to have the same food for everyone! I've been very happy with it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

thank ya'll for the posts. 

i don't think that samson has an issue with grains. and quite frankly, i can't say with 100% confidence that it is chicken either, i was just trying to do elimination to figure it out and once i eliminate chicken, the scratching/biting decreased substainally! HOWEVER --- yes, jane, i am giving samson one pump of derm caps a day and have been for the past two weeks --- so maybe that is why the scratching/biting has decreased and could have nothing at all to do with chicken. i don't know, all i know is that he was miserable with all the scratching and i just wanted it to stop.

and am, therefore, so reluctant to change his food again. the california natural seems to be working out but i'm just worried about what i've read about puppy food that isn't marked specifically for "large breed puppies." is it going to make him grow too rapidly and cause problems??

this is such complicated stuff. is it just me or do all puppy parents find themselves second guessing everything??!!!?!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

hi ginger, 

samson is 13 weeks old.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

so, i was just checking the natura website. the California Natural Lamb and Rice Puppy has a calcium level of over 2.2%, which, IMO, eliminates it as a legitimate all life stages food.

that is even higher than some grainless foods (and the reason people dont feed their pups EVO, Welness Core, TOTW, etc)...and IMO is just too high for a growing gsd pup. im surprised it is that high. usually the higher Ca levels come with the higher protein (usually grain free) foods.


----------

